# 1990 300zx when connected to battery it makes the horn go off..... NEED HELP!!!



## 300zx1990z32 (May 6, 2011)

my 300zx has a problem when its connected to a battery it just makes the horn go off.


does anyone know why ?

please help!!!

Thanks, Sam


----------



## eishiba (Sep 23, 2009)

not sure, just find the fuse for it and take it out. it will atleast stop the horn and leave the car driveable.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If you have an aftermarket alarm system, that would cause it. Try putting the key in the ignition and turning it to "on" before installing the battery cable.


----------

